# On 458 being the darkest tritype



## Grau the Great

sniperpanda said:


> Nice try INTJ guy I know how you guys think. You just want to endlessly define and redefine the context of words. I'm not your english tutor.
> 
> Anyways I'm still waiting for some real 458s to show up or maybe one rational intelligent person. Just one. I know they probably exist somewhere around here but I haven't seen any yet.


Yeah dude, right on. Who needs these stupid 'words' on a forum site. Waste of damn time. A solid black screen is better. No words, no definitions, just evil as FUUUUUUUUUUCK. If solid black computer screens had a tritype, I think we all know what it would be.


----------



## meridannight

The Wanderering ______ said:


> I beg you pardon. I have a diploma in evil from the school of evil located in Notre Dame.


blah. the trueth evil doth not need no diploma.


----------



## Entropic

sniperpanda said:


> Nice try INTJ guy I know how you guys think. You just want to endlessly define and redefine the context of words. I'm not your english tutor.


ROFL, I never expected you to be. Although English is capitalized, you know. Regardless, I was genuinely curious what you actually think is "evil as fuck" but whatever.


> Anyways I'm still waiting for some real 458s to show up or maybe one rational intelligent person. Just one. I know they probably exist somewhere around here but I haven't seen any yet.


You think?


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Don't feed him, trust me on that. He is on a "rage and tears of the trolled-free diet" and is suffering from massive hunger and withdrawal... he really wants to feast on rage and tears. Yes, We have a rogue ISTP (which I doubt he is, and if he is, unhealthy beyond reason) in the Enneagram forums that is in dire need of an intervention. 


Come on sniperpanda, follow this INTJ posing as an ISTP back home.


----------



## Coburn

meridannight said:


> blah. the trueth evil doth not need no diploma.


You got that right.


----------



## NothingHere

DemonAbyss10 said:


> Don't feed him, trust me on that. He is on a "rage and tears of the trolled-free diet" and is suffering from massive hunger and withdrawal... he really wants to feast on rage and tears. Yes, We have a rogue ISTP (which I doubt he is, and if he is, unhealthy beyond reason) in the Enneagram forums that is in dire need of an intervention.
> 
> 
> Come on sniperpanda, follow this INTJ posing as an ISTP back home.


No go away I'm having an existential crisis.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

I used to think I belonged to this tritype, but the combination does sound like an interesting mix. Anyways, I wouldn't put too much merit on the descriptions

And seeing as though the TC had already created a screaming match, like he did in multiple other threads, I'm inclined to recommend ignoring him if it's still continuing on the current last page. He seems to be quite young and angry.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy




----------



## Griffith

It's called the darkest tritype because of its unusual intensity.

Narcissistic grandiosity(unstable inflated ego of types 4 and potential death drive), with a mind designed for high knowledge mastery(competence-seeking attitude of type 5), and a natural preference for actions oriented towards environmental domination(power-seeking attitude of type 8), and you simply get one of the most intense tritypes.Evilish ? I don't know, depends on your definition of evil.Though "darkest" sounds beautiful, and flattering to us.


----------



## Dewymorning

@sniperpanda - what is your reasoning that your core is 4w3?

Please use your own words, don't just copy a type description.


----------



## NothingHere

Dewymorning said:


> @_sniperpanda_ - what is your reasoning that your core is 4w3?
> 
> Please use your own words, don't just copy a type description.


Well it's the last thing I expected I was. It chose me I didn't choose it. I thought I was a 3w4. It didn't make logical sense to me that someone would be motivated by uniqueness. I thought that was like a stupid hipster type. Being an emotionless ISTP but at the same time being an emotional 4 is like a paradox. I already discussed this with griffith but I have problems with my identity. Like I want to construct the best identity possible and it's hard to come up with something worthy but at the same time authentic. I have many versions of myself I can use (think johnny depp) and the ones I like the most get to come to the front. I like drama. I have a tendency to purposely try and fly too close to the sun like I want my life to be the most epic disaster possible. I love chaos. 

I realized it is ingrained in me to fixate on the idea of origin but not other people's origin just my own. The idea of origin helps me be authentic with myself like I know who I am because of it. It helps resolve my identity problems but it also causes problems because I'm too fixated on it. I withdraw from other people a lot. Apparently it is because I'm too unique/different from other people and I need to perfect my ideas. I'm now realizing the reason I find people so annoying is their lack of uniqueness. I used to go on rants before about how people were dumb sheep and they went to their 9-5 boring jobs every day like zombies. Like their lives had no color and it was depressing. I remember in highschool I used to tell my friends I rather kill myself than end up in a cubicle. Nothing annoys me more than seeing people who can't think for themselves. I hate groupthink but at the same time I take advantage of it lol.

This picture pretty much sums it up.









Anyways my existential crisis is over. I guess it came to me in my sleep. Say goodnight earth.


----------



## Hunger

sniperpanda said:


> Anyways I'm still waiting for some real 458s to show up or maybe one rational intelligent person. Just one. I know they probably exist somewhere around here but I haven't seen any yet.


I can bet they won't be an 458 unless they fit your idea of what a 458 should be. For what it's worth over-assertion is a form of self denial. I bet you're allot nicer than you let on & don't like that people don't judge you as big, tough & dangerous. So you over-assert the qualities which you believe defeat the inferior feeling which you experience.

458's are allot less pretentious then you are letting yourself come across.


----------



## NothingHere

Gypsy said:


> I can bet they won't be an 458 unless they fit your idea of what a 458 should be. For what it's worth over-assertion is a form of self denial. I bet you're allot nicer than you let on & don't like that people don't judge you as big, tough & dangerous. So you over-assert the qualities which you believe defeat the inferior feeling which you experience.
> 
> 458's are allot less pretentious then you are letting yourself come across.


Ok thank you for your opinion. It has been noted in my ass.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

sniperpanda said:


> Anyways my existential crisis is over. I guess it came to me in my sleep. Say goodnight earth.


Hee, that scene is even more amusing with the cheesy glow-effect added to Megamind's eyes. ^_^


----------



## Griffith

@Gypsy : do you have any guesses on his tritype ?


----------



## NothingHere

@_Griffith_
They are right I'm actually an INFP type 2 in denial. I'm really just emotionally tormented inside. My parents never gave me the love I thought I deserved so this is my way of acting out. I might put up a tough front but I really just want people to love me. Why won't you guys love me?


----------



## Griffith

@sniperpanda : xD.Actually since he said you were pretentious and over assertive, I expect him to think you're a type 3w4.Ego fixation vanity, vice deceit, basic fear worthlessness.


----------



## Entropic

Griffith said:


> Narcissistic grandiosity(unstable inflated ego of types 4 and potential death drive),


Do you know what type is narcissist with a sense of grandiosity? Type 7, especially 7w8. Type 4, not so much. Type 4 is masochist. They thrive on their sense of pain because it makes them feel real. 



> with a mind designed for high knowledge mastery(competence-seeking attitude of type 5),


Could equally apply to type 1. I would in fact argue it applies more for type 1 than type 5. Type 5 is more concerned about understanding for itself, but to "master" it in a strict sense, no. That is not what type 5 competency is about. 



> and a natural preference for actions oriented towards environmental domination(power-seeking attitude of type 8),


And this is exactly the attitude and stereotype of type 8 most 8s try to avoid being associated with. Type 8 isn't about environmental domination as much it is about not being controlled themselves. A fine but very important distinction to make.


> and you simply get one of the most intense tritypes.Evilish ? I don't know, depends on your definition of evil.Though "darkest" sounds beautiful, and flattering to us.


I am not sure I find "darkest" flattering as a description. If anything, I see most of the "darkness" that defines my existence as sad. It's sad because the "darkness" comes from a strong sense of alienation, loneliness and rejection. Therein lies the source of the 458 cynicism. Nothing beautiful about it.



Griffith said:


> @sniperpanda : xD.Actually since he said you were pretentious and over assertive, I expect him to think you're a type 3w4.Ego fixation vanity, vice deceit, basic fear worthlessness.


If I were to guess sniperpanda's tritype, I would suggest 3w4 6w7 xx. I can't discern gut at all, but at this point in time I lean somewhat closer towards type 1 than 8 and 9. Some kind of social first. This thread is a perfect example seeking social recognition in the instinctual sense in my opinion.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

@*Kamishi*

If we were going to go by fly by night stereotypes I would call him 3w4, 8w7 without a doubt for being an asshole although 1 fix could be possible because he thinks from his point of view that he is right most of the time and could care less about anyone elses opinion. Head fix is tough though.


----------



## Entropic

The Wanderering ______ said:


> @*Kamishi*
> 
> If we were going to go by fly by night stereotypes I would call him 3w4, 8w7 without a doubt for being an asshole although 1 fix could be possible because he thinks from his point of view that he is right most of the time and could care less about anyone elses opinion. Head fix is tough though.


Head is very clearly 6. He is most definitely image-mind-body in this order. If you read between the lines, there is a lot of underlying anxiety going on reminiscient of CP6 logic. I think this is what you pick up as "8". In actuality it's most likely 6 insecurity. 8 insecurity is different and looks different.


----------



## steffy

Coming from a 458, he does not feel like one. Pretty sure I'd rather get kicked in the face than whine to others about feeling like a villain.


----------



## Griffith

Kamishi said:


> Do you know what type is narcissist with a sense of grandiosity? Type 7, especially 7w8. Type 4, not so much. Type 4 is masochist. They thrive on their sense of pain because it makes them feel real.


I did say that type 4 exhibits narcissistic type of grandiosity, not that they're grandiose narcissists or the ultimate narcissists.There's a slight difference, the key word here is grandiosity, fantasizing about yourself.I know that type 7 are narcissists.But there are different forms of narcissism, it's not limited to type 7.Narcissism is a pathology resulting from an inflated sense of self-esteem, therefore depending on their fears and motivations, and what they value the most, it will be expressed in different ways.Type 3 are also often considered narcissists.Like you said types 4 feed on their pain, in their case it's a distorted sense of self-esteem.We believe we're exceptional because we are different, unique, that somehow fate has decided that we were born "special".Not because we can achieve everything(Type 3), or because we have extreme optimism (type 7), or because we may feel invincible(type 8).




> Could equally apply to type 1. I would in fact argue it applies more for type 1 than type 5. Type 5 is more concerned about understanding for itself, but to "master" it in a strict sense, no. That is not what type 5 competency is about.


You could interpret it both ways.Depending on the context, "high knowledge mastery" would mean perfectionnism applied to knowledge as well as undertand things deeply, endlessly feeding yourself with information on a subject, therefore acquiring high intellectual competence regarding it.The last option is what I meant.There's no need to contradict me when I'm saying "XX type is XX" it doesn't mean I consider it only applies exclusively to one type, I don't consider we're above everyone else.



> And this is exactly the attitude and stereotype of type 8 most 8s try to avoid being associated with. Type 8 isn't about environmental domination as much it is about not being controlled themselves. A fine but very important distinction to make.


Then, if it's not type 8, what would be the type most interested in environmental control and domination if not type 8 ? Fear of being controlled is the reason why type 8 thrive to dominate the external world.There's a desire associated to each fear.



> I am not sure I find "darkest" flattering as a description. If anything, I see most of the "darkness" that defines my existence as sad. It's sad because the "darkness" comes from a strong sense of alienation, loneliness and rejection. Therein lies the source of the 458 cynicism. Nothing beautiful about it.


Judging what is beautiful or not is related to subjectivity, there's nothing objective about it.We type 4 amongst all types are the more prone to seeing beauty in dark things, sad things.I was speaking from a type 4 perspective as it was mentionned above.Again I get the feeling that you're contradicting me only to prove that there's nothing special or superior about 458s.I don't think that we're above everyone else, I simply appreciate the unique combination of my tritype.I can't help it, I'm a type 4w3.



> If I were to guess sniperpanda's tritype, I would suggest 3w4 6w7 xx. I can't discern gut at all, but at this point in time I lean somewhat closer towards type 1 than 8 and 9. Some kind of social first. This thread is a perfect example seeking social recognition in the instinctual sense in my opinion.


Thanks.


----------



## NothingHere

The Wanderering ______ said:


> @*Kamishi*
> 
> If we were going to go by fly by night stereotypes I would call him 3w4, 8w7 without a doubt for being an asshole although 1 fix could be possible because he thinks from his point of view that he is right most of the time and could care less about anyone elses opinion. Head fix is tough though.


I'm actually very open to other people's opinion. I'm just very brutal when I know your opinion is wrong. You guys are trying to solve a puzzle that has already been solved. The thing about being an ISTP 458 is that I know more than you guys. I know like a thousand times more. Real 458s build extensive mental maps of reality that you guys can't see. To me you guys are like flailing around talking potatoes who don't have a clue in the world about what you are talking about.



Kamishi said:


> Head is very clearly 6. He is most definitely image-mind-body in this order. If you read between the lines, there is a lot of underlying anxiety going on reminiscient of CP6 logic. I think this is what you pick up as "8". In actuality it's most likely 6 insecurity. 8 insecurity is different and looks different.


Lol well I guess we know now why you got your own type so wrong. How do you even tell the difference between your ass and your face? You are probably better suited for horror scopes there is less pesky logic for you. You could say all the bullshit in the world and people would believe you.


----------



## Entropic

Griffith said:


> I did say that type 4 exhibits narcissistic type of grandiosity, not that they're grandiose narcissists or the ultimate narcissists.There's a slight difference, the key word here is grandiosity, fantasizing about yourself.I know that type 7 are narcissists.But there are different forms of narcissism, it's not limited to type 7.Narcissism is a pathology resulting from an inflated sense of self-esteem, therefore depending on their fears and motivations, and what they value the most, it will be expressed in different ways.Type 3 are also often considered narcissists.Like you said types 4 feed on their pain, in their case it's a distorted sense of self-esteem.We believe we're exceptional because we are different, unique, that somehow fate has decided that we were born "special".Not because we can achieve everything(Type 3), or because we have extreme optimism (type 7), or because we may feel invincible(type 8).


If that's so, then you seem to fundamentally misunderstand what the word narcissism actually means. Narcissism means self-love, but what really exemplifies type 4 is not self-love but self-loathing. As an example: 






Marilyn Manson is generally accepted as a type 4 and this is very apparent in most of his lyrics being focused on his sense of self, identity and his emotions. In contrast, type 3 isn't considered narcissist the strictest sense, because when we actually discuss type 3 motivations they aren't narcissist as much as they are deceitful and vain. Yes, vanity is an aspect of narcissism but vanity does not define narcissism. It is self-love that defines narcissism and with that self-love there can also be vanity associated with it. 

Type 4 doesn't think they're exceptional because they are unique. Rather, they want to be seen for who they are inside which is what they think is their true and genuine self. An inability to be seen this way and how they experience themselves as different but in a clearly deficit sense is what leads to the masochism and self-loathing. I want to be who I am but for various reasons I think I cannot. Type 4 is a frustration type and if they experience that they cannot be themselves or are seen for who they are, they can experience frustration.



> You could interpret it both ways.Depending on the context, "high knowledge mastery" would mean perfectionnism applied to knowledge as well as undertand things deeply, endlessly feeding yourself with information on a subject, therefore acquiring high intellectual competence regarding it.The last option is what I meant.


Type 5 is not concerned with perfectionism, only type 1 is. What you describe is again type 1 logic, not type 5 logic. Type 5 thinks for thinking itself, thinking is what sustains self. What is the most important is to understand the world but this doesn't need to be in the sense of actually say, mastering a subject. That is not how type 5 works. Rather, what defines type 5 is how type 5 needs to understand something to a degree that feels satisfying. This means that it can be enough to read the preface of a book and feel you get enough of that book to fully understand it but never read it in its entirety, whereas a type 1 that has decided to really understand a subject will read the book from start to finish since that is the most correct way to do it. Type 1 is for example very concerned with correct or incorrect methodology. 

The competency of type 5 has more to do with the need to be self-sufficient. I should be able to manage on my own and when I do it, it should be good enough to pass the basic criteria of what is acceptable. It doesn't need to be perfect, simply good enough to not be suck.


> Then, if it's not type 8, what would be the type most interested in environmental control and domination if not type 8 ? Fear of being controlled is the reason why type 8 thrive to dominate the external world.There's a desire associated to each fear.


A counterphobic type 6 could behave this way, very much so. I would argue in terms of motivation, what you are describing is also more likely a type 6, not a type 8. Type 8 don't have to dominate in order to not be controlled. There are various ways type 8 can avoid being controlled without directly controlling the environment. A type 1 could choose to actively dominate and so could also a type 6 though, especially in the way you describe here.


> Judging what is beautiful or not is related to subjectivity, there's nothing objective about it.We type 4 amongst all types are the more prone to seeing beauty in dark things, sad things.I was speaking from a type 4 perspective as it was mentionned above.


If aesthetic judgement is truly subjective, then it would be false to say that type 4 would as a whole, be more likely to see beauty in darkness since that is a generalized and objective judgement, because it assumes that beauty and darkness are understood the same regardless of the individual. 

I don't think seeing beauty in darkness is necessarily unique to type 4. I see a lot of beauty in what others might find dark.


----------



## Entropic

sniperpanda said:


> I'm actually very open to other people's opinion. I'm just very brutal when I know your opinion is wrong. You guys are trying to solve a puzzle that has already been solved. The thing about being an ISTP 458 is that I know more than you guys.


If you claim that you do, why don't you show it? 


> I know like a thousand times more. Real 458s build extensive mental maps of reality that you guys can't see. To me you guys are like flailing around talking potatoes who don't have a clue in the world about what you are talking about.


Care to give an example of such a map?


> Lol well I guess we know now why you got your own type so wrong. How do you even tell the difference between your ass and your face? You are probably better suited for horror scopes there is less pesky logic for you. You could say all the bullshit in the world and people would believe you.


Because when I look at myself in the mirror I don't see an ass first, I see a face. Also, I don't think people believe me because it's genuine bullshit, but because I actually bother to logically back up and reason my bullshit. It makes all the difference in the world. You should try it some time.


----------



## NothingHere

Kamishi said:


> If you claim that you do, why don't you show it?
> Care to give an example of such a map?


Number 1 you have no idea what you are talking about. I don't need to qualify myself to a talking potato head. And number 2 I can't stress this one enough I don't care.

It's like if jesus himself came down from heaven and decided to talk to you for fun. Then everyone started asking him to prove he was jesus. So he did prove it but you guys couldn't even process what he was saying so you kill jesus out of fear. That's what is happening here.

Anyways this thread is a waste of my time. I'm gone. Peace be to you mortals.


----------



## Entropic

sniperpanda said:


> Number 1 you have no idea what you are talking about. I don't need to qualify myself to a talking potato head. And number 2 I can't stress this one enough I don't care.


If you don't care, then why do you keep responding?


> It's like if jesus himself came down from heaven and decided to talk to you for fun. Then everyone started asking him to prove he was jesus.


Of course people would ask him to prove that he is Jesus, and being Jesus, he could easily perform a miracle to prove his divinity and godhood and the problem would be solved. Just like I am asking you to provide some kind of evidence for your typing instead of trying to accuse people of being potato heads. 



> So he did prove it but you guys couldn't even process what he was saying so you kill jesus out of fear. That's what is happening here.


Kill Jesus out of fear? Why would they do that if he actually is Jesus and is capable of proving that he is Jesus by say, turning water into wine?


> Anyways this thread is a waste of my time. I'm gone. Peace be to you mortals.


Bai.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Can someone please close this thread. Everyone already knows Sniperpanda is a 3. I don't really think we need to discuss this anymore.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

@sniperpanda
I still think you chose right when you typed as a 3. Anyway, your attitude is pretty amusing, but I hope you don't think anyone are actually _impressed _by it.


----------



## Griffith

Kamishi said:


> If that's so, then you seem to fundamentally misunderstand what the word narcissism actually means. Narcissism means self-love, but what really exemplifies type 4 is not self-love but self-loathing.


Self-loathing is highly associated with self-love in types 4.The only way to cope with feelings of being miserable is to love yourself for what makes you unique, to transform your negative self into a difference that is valuable to your eyes.A type 4 who doesn't balance his self-loathing with a form of self-love would kill himself right away because of constant unbearable depression.Death drive only leads to death.Self-loathing feels good because its consequence is self-love.The more the type 4 will deal with self-loathing, the more he will be the narcissist.If he does not love himself, he'll become unhealthy and experience depression.



> Marilyn Manson is generally accepted as a type 4 and this is very apparent in most of his lyrics being focused on his sense of self, identity and his emotions. In contrast, type 3 isn't considered narcissist the strictest sense, because when we actually discuss type 3 motivations they aren't narcissist as much as they are deceitful and vain. Yes, vanity is an aspect of narcissism but vanity does not define narcissism. It is self-love that defines narcissism and with that self-love there can also be vanity associated with it.


Types 3 experience narcissism when they embody a valuable role.There is self-love in types 3 because they love the "clothes" (personality, status, etc) they are wearing.Vanity and being admired for what is commonly valued is a food for their self-love.By the way I have to disagree on the definition of narcissism.I don't think its core is self love.The essence of narcissism is an extreme sense of one's value in a pathological way.Self love come from admiration of this high value, you want to embrace it, become one with it.You could love yourself in an extreme way and still not being a narcissist(think your value is bigger than everything), that is called self esteem.For example, in narcissists, there's often a denial of remorse for they harmful actions towards others.They feel shameful, but not guilty.These behaviours relate to inflated ego, not self-love.That is why type 7 is called the narcissistic, because narcissism is associated with self love, and type 7 exhibit a lot of self love when they are narcissists, they see themselves as a great source of pleasure.Type 4 seem not to exhibit gluttony towards themselve, but they do have a high sense of their value.



> Type 4 doesn't think they're exceptional because they are unique. Rather, they want to be seen for who they are inside which is what they think is their true and genuine self. An inability to be seen this way and how they experience themselves as different but in a clearly deficit sense is what leads to the masochism and self-loathing. I want to be who I am but for various reasons I think I cannot. Type 4 is a frustration type and if they experience that they cannot be themselves or are seen for who they are, they can experience frustration.


You don't experience a great frustration of not being what you want to be if you don't have high expectations upon yourself because of an high self-esteem.The frustration comes from the fact that they think are exceptional, associated with the reality that they cannot live up to their expectations or people won't recognize their exception.If types 4 weren't feeling exceptional, they would not feel desperate about being recognized for who they truly are.If you really think you're normal and have normal/low esteem about yourself and you're meant to live that way, you don't care about being recognized, you're just the random guy and you feel ok about it.Types 4 are like gods reincarnated in a human bodies.They're convinced there is something special and extraordinary about them, hence the frustration.

By the way, I'm a great listener of Marilyn Manson.I know all of his songs, the lyrics, watched all his videos.He's a great example of type 4 type of narcissism, lol.




> Type 5 is not concerned with perfectionism, only type 1 is. What you describe is again type 1 logic, not type 5 logic. Type 5 thinks for thinking itself, thinking is what sustains self. What is the most important is to understand the world but this doesn't need to be in the sense of actually say, mastering a subject. That is not how type 5 works. Rather, what defines type 5 is how type 5 needs to understand something to a degree that feels satisfying. This means that it can be enough to read the preface of a book and feel you get enough of that book to fully understand it but never read it in its entirety, whereas a type 1 that has decided to really understand a subject will read the book from start to finish since that is the most correct way to do it. Type 1 is for example very concerned with correct or incorrect methodology.
> 
> The competency of type 5 has more to do with the need to be self-sufficient. I should be able to manage on my own and when I do it, it should be good enough to pass the basic criteria of what is acceptable. It doesn't need to be perfect, simply good enough to not be suck.


What you describe about types 5 is definitely what I think of types 5.I guess there's a lot of confusion since I didn't elaborate on what I meant by high knowledge mastery.One could have also argued that competence-seeking was more applying to types 3, but you got it right on what I meant by competence seeking.




> A counterphobic type 6 could behave this way, very much so. I would argue in terms of motivation, what you are describing is also more likely a type 6, not a type 8. Type 8 don't have to dominate in order to not be controlled. There are various ways type 8 can avoid being controlled without directly controlling the environment. A type 1 could choose to actively dominate and so could also a type 6 though, especially in the way you describe here.


In what ways do you think I described it ? I've only mentionned environmental domination and power seeking.These can be expressed in many ways.My father is an 163 and my brother is an 825, it's a different style of domination.But again I didn't deny the fact that 6's or 1's could not be interested in external domination.I only think the fear of being controlled and the desire of being independant and in control of your life is the best motivation for a desire to dominate.But I guess this is an endless debate since we would have to compare them in real life to solve that question.



> If aesthetic judgement is truly subjective, then it would be false to say that type 4 would as a whole, be more likely to see beauty in darkness since that is a generalized and objective judgement, because it assumes that beauty and darkness are understood the same regardless of the individual.


I didn't say types 4 were more likely to see beauty in darkness, I said they would see more likely see beauty in sad things.Determining what is sad or not is not absolutely objective, but it's far less subjective than determining what is dark, because sadness partially stems from our life and death drives, and human cultures determine what is sad or not refering to these drives.Types 4 are more prone to artistically appreciate these kind of things (that are considered dark by most people because it's culturally associated with the death drive) because they have an ability to turn negativity into something valuable without changing its essence, just like the way they turn self-loathing into self-love.





> I don't think seeing beauty in darkness is necessarily unique to type 4. I see a lot of beauty in what others might find dark.


*Sigh*.aren't you a type 5w4 anyway ? xD


----------



## Griffith

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Can someone please close this thread. Everyone already knows Sniperpanda is a 3. I don't really think we need to discuss this anymore.


It'll probably be my last post, but let Kamishi have the final word please, before closing it.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Can someone please close this thread. Everyone already knows Sniperpanda is a 3. I don't really think we need to discuss this anymore.


no. 3s don't make spectacles. they handle scrutiny much more smoothly because they are more aware of the effect of their responses. in my opinion, Sniperpanda is a 7.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Swordsman of Mana said:


> no. 3s don't make spectacles. they handle scrutiny much more smoothly because they are more aware of the effect of their responses. in my opinion, Sniperpanda is a 7.


In my opinion he is a 3 trying to externally validate how much of a so called "villain" he thinks he is by pissing everyone off. He's a 3 and He is an Asshole!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

The Wanderering ______ said:


> In my opinion he is a 3 trying to externally validate how much of a so called "villain" he thinks he is by pissing everyone off. He's a 3 and He is an Asshole!


I guess my point was, if he was a 3, he would be doing a better job at image manipulation, which, in the case of 3, is more subtle and unconscious. 7's by contrast are more histrionic and scream for attention while pissing everyone off in the processes (speaking from both observation and personal experience)


----------



## NothingHere

Nonsense said:


> @_sniperpanda_
> Anyway, your attitude is pretty amusing, but I hope you don't think anyone are actually _impressed _by it.


Oh but you are impressed. Deep down you know you want me.


----------



## Bricolage

Kamishi said:


> Finding out one's enneatype means that one must figure out what motivates one existentially, and this requires a fair bit more of introspection than simply reading a type description and thinking it fits. It requires a lot of research when it comes to the theory in general but also when it comes to understanding all the nine types. It is rare for people to figure out their proper type based on descriptions and test results alone, although they can help to narrow down one's type.


I wouldn't say rare. The Riso-Hudson QUEST has a 70% success rate vis-a-vis identifying the right type.


----------



## Hunger

sniperpanda said:


> Ok thank you for your opinion. It has been noted in my ass.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I guess my point was, if he was a 3, he would be doing a better job at image manipulation, which, in the case of 3, is more subtle and unconscious. 7's by contrast are more histrionic and scream for attention while pissing everyone off in the processes (speaking from both observation and personal experience)


Yeah but 7s even 7w8s can have an open mind to other people's opinions because it doesn't bother them to be wrong besides he just doesn't troll like a 7. 7s play jokes and piss people off for attention, but at some point they get bored and yield. Sniperpanda walks around saying "I'm evil as shit, I want everyone to recognize this because I have a small penis and my mom hates me and so everyone else needs to know how evil I am". And also walks around telling everyone how wrong they are and how right he is because his little ego can't accept change or everyone else's opinions and if someone happens to be more right than he is then he lose some sense of self-worth constructed by his grandiose and bullshit evil ego. He thinks he's better than everyone else because he can quote verbatim statements that he and most other people on this site have read about MBTI and enneagram. Besides he just isn't narcissistic like a 7. 7's narcissism is about potential, 7s pride themselves on their ability to handle literally anything and don't understand why people get uptight about small things that the 7 can literally handle without problem because of this 7s can be arrogant, cocky, selfish whatever. 3 narcissism is about self-worth based on either real experiences where everything has gone well, 500 or so motivational speeches, or whatever kind of external object can validate their lives. Now the Biggest reason I feel that Sniperpanda is 3 and not 7 is whole entire tirade on "I'm evil". He is clearly not doing it for fun. He is doing it because he wants everyone to agree that he is because that is the image he wants. If he was a 7 he wouldn't make a thread about being 458 and evil as fuck because he wouldn't care who knows it because 7 don't NEED to tell people what they are they know what they are and they accept it. An Evil 3 would go around doing things to prove to people they are evil while an evil 7 would just go around doing evil things because its fun. 

All in all I agree with *Kamishi* that he is a 3w4, 6w7 So/sx trying to wag his small dick in everyone's face to show how evil he is.


----------



## NothingHere

The Wanderering ______ said:


> He is clearly not doing it for fun.


Oh I'm not doing it for fun? This is news to me.


----------



## Entropic

Griffith said:


> Self-loathing is highly associated with self-love in types 4.The only way to cope with feelings of being miserable is to love yourself for what makes you unique, to transform your negative self into a difference that is valuable to your eyes.A type 4 who doesn't balance his self-loathing with a form of self-love would kill himself right away because of constant unbearable depression.Death drive only leads to death.Self-loathing feels good because its consequence is self-love.The more the type 4 will deal with self-loathing, the more he will be the narcissist.If he does not love himself, he'll become unhealthy and experience depression.
> 
> 
> 
> Types 3 experience narcissism when they embody a valuable role.There is self-love in types 3 because they love the "clothes" (personality, status, etc) they are wearing.Vanity and being admired for what is commonly valued is a food for their self-love.By the way I have to disagree on the definition of narcissism.I don't think its core is self love.The essence of narcissism is an extreme sense of one's value in a pathological way.Self love come from admiration of this high value, you want to embrace it, become one with it.You could love yourself in an extreme way and still not being a narcissist(think your value is bigger than everything), that is called self esteem.For example, in narcissists, there's often a denial of remorse for they harmful actions towards others.They feel shameful, but not guilty.These behaviours relate to inflated ego, not self-love.That is why type 7 is called the narcissistic, because narcissism is associated with self love, and type 7 exhibit a lot of self love when they are narcissists, they see themselves as a great source of pleasure.Type 4 seem not to exhibit gluttony towards themselve, but they do have a high sense of their value.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't experience a great frustration of not being what you want to be if you don't have high expectations upon yourself because of an high self-esteem.The frustration comes from the fact that they think are exceptional, associated with the reality that they cannot live up to their expectations or people won't recognize their exception.If types 4 weren't feeling exceptional, they would not feel desperate about being recognized for who they truly are.If you really think you're normal and have normal/low esteem about yourself and you're meant to live that way, you don't care about being recognized, you're just the random guy and you feel ok about it.Types 4 are like gods reincarnated in a human bodies.They're convinced there is something special and extraordinary about them, hence the frustration.


The tl;dr version of this is that you contradict yourself and at one point you try to make the claim that narcissism is not about self-love but then you say it is. When 4s integrate, they become principled like a 1. They decide who they want to be. They don't do it because they love their image or themselves, but because they decided they are not going to let others shape their internal experiences and their sense of self. 


Self-esteem as a concept is also different to that of self-love. Self-esteem is about self-acceptance and belief in one's capabilities. Narcissists often suffer from a love self-esteem which is why they become narcissists because they try to cover up their sense of low self-esteem by appearing the opposite way.


> By the way, I'm a great listener of Marilyn Manson.I know all of his songs, the lyrics, watched all his videos.He's a great example of type 4 type of narcissism, lol.


Narcissism? No. Masochism? Yes.


> What you describe about types 5 is definitely what I think of types 5.I guess there's a lot of confusion since I didn't elaborate on what I meant by high knowledge mastery.One could have also argued that competence-seeking was more applying to types 3, but you got it right on what I meant by competence seeking.


I don't think so. 5s still don't seek knowledge mastery no matter how many times you claim that they do.


> In what ways do you think I described it ? I've only mentionned environmental domination and power seeking.These can be expressed in many ways.My father is an 163 and my brother is an 825, it's a different style of domination.But again I didn't deny the fact that 6's or 1's could not be interested in external domination.I only think the fear of being controlled and the desire of being independant and in control of your life is the best motivation for a desire to dominate. But I guess this is an endless debate since we would have to compare them in real life to solve that question.


Yes, and you made it sound like 8s do it as a conscious at because they seek out to dominate. I'm an 8-fixed type, I know another 8-fix and I know a core 8. I think I understand type 8 pretty well. It's not an endless debate; you simply have a poor conception of the types in my opinion. See, it's stuff like this that you write:


> But again I didn't deny the fact that 6's or 1's could not be interested in external domination.I only think the fear of being controlled and the desire of being independant and in control of your life *is the best motivation for a desire to dominate.*


It's not about direction domination. Independence is not sought by controlling others. Independence is sought by making sure others don't control you. Until you understand the difference of this distinction any further discussion about type 8 is pointless.


> I didn't say types 4 were more likely to see beauty in darkness, I said they would see more likely see beauty in sad things.Determining what is sad or not is not absolutely objective, but it's far less subjective than determining what is dark, because sadness partially stems from our life and death drives, and human cultures determine what is sad or not refering to these drives.Types 4 are more prone to artistically appreciate these kind of things (that are considered dark by most people because it's culturally associated with the death drive) because they have an ability to turn negativity into something valuable without changing its essence, just like the way they turn self-loathing into self-love.


"Dark" is the exact word you wrote, not "sadness". I don't think type 4 must have a death drive and this is why they appreciate such things. Any person can have a death drive for various reasons. Type 4 don't turn self-loathing into self-love. There is no "love" aspect when it comes to type 4.


> *Sigh*.aren't you a type 5w4 anyway ? xD


Core 5, not 4. Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

sniperpanda said:


> I might seem like some awesome badass villain guy


If it makes you feel better: No, you really don't.


----------



## like hella days

sniperpanda said:


> I feel like there is something missing in my soul I feel incomplete.


Lack of Fi?


----------



## meridannight

i think the OP is 9. i mean, 9 years old. 

and then there are a bunch of 20-30-...-year-olds still arguing with a child even though they should know better. if they all got together face-to-face nobody would take a single letter that comes out of his mouth seriously, but here they all are on the internet indulging temper tantrums of a ridiculous kid.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Griffith said:


> If a 4 doesn't live up to his own expectations, he probably won't openly tell you that he is unique, because then he may have to prove it, and if he's not able to give tangible evidences of his extraordinary side, he will suffer from shame.


4s don't need to give tangible evidence on why they think they are unique, if a person needs tangible evidence to show why they are special then they aren't a 4 they are a 3.




Griffith said:


> They probably say that because they want you to realize how much they are different from other people.If you try to help them find a solution with these social disorder, in order to make them more "normal and healthy", they'll probably reject your help(not openly).Not being normal feels good for us, even if that makes us sad or melancholic.We secretely feel proud about it.


They don't say it because they want me to realize how different they are, they say it because they want me to realize that this is a real part of themselves and whether they can hide it or not it isn't going away.4s accept their negative traits and are even quite open about them, they know for a fact that they aren't the best at whatever it is they want to be, or that they lack traits that others have that they wish they had. They accept that but because of their Vice of envy they wish they had traits such as those and spend time in their inner world cultivating an image of themselves with said traits. This mostly pertains to 4w3s who have an idealized self image and want to work towards realizing it like a 3, but because of the core 4 they get anchored back down to reality once they realize their ideal image strays to far from who they know for a fact they really are. If they don't get anchored down then the person is not a 4 but a 3.




Griffith said:


> I'll admit that 4w5 are more authentic than 4w3, but type 4 generally crave for being unique/special, it's just that they're being reserved and won't openly brag about it, unlike type 7 or type 3, they may also think that you would'nt understand them anyway, and may fear shame when having to prove it.


Yes type 4s crave to be unique but its because they want to be authentic. Type 3 can crave to be unique but its because they want to be noticed. Underlying motivations can change everything. The biggest difference is that a type 4 idealized image is in their minds, 4w3 will show people bits and pieces of their idealized image, but they never lose the true aspects of themselves and try to show those parts off as well. The true parts don' t have to be negative although they usually are they just have to be real compared to the 3 who has an image they want and change inside and out to reflect it to the point where they start to forget aspects of their true selves, this is a 4s greatest fear losing their authenticity and real self to anything. 



Griffith said:


> Authenticity is about being true to yourself.But a type 4 is always fantasizing about his own self, that contradicts authenticity.


Thats not true, 4s don't always fantasize about themselves. The 4 self image is comprised of traits that they want, and who they really are. This is why 4s fluctuate between imagining who they could be and suffering because of who they are. Compare this to 3 who only imagines who they could be and who they want to be.



Griffith said:


> Personnaly I would see types 1 as the most "being true to yourself" types, as they are very principled and stick to their "creed".


Not really, type 1s stick to their values above all else, but these values are usually created by other people typically a family member that the type 1 was close to. The type 1 is afraid to succumb to corrupting these values because then it means they let down the person who instilled them into them. The being true to yourself nature of any type comes when you realize the enneagram is just a system of categorizing people and nothing more. Authenticity is a subjective term and everyones definition of it is different.



Griffith said:


> Types 4 want to know and imagine what is unique about them.Especially in the case of 4w3, they can lie to you about who they really are, and even believe their own lies.


 Actually everybody regardless of type likes to know what is unique about them. Because guess what? EVERYONE IS UNIQUE. Some people can be similar but no one is exactly the same. Also 4w3 can lie about who they really are, but they don't believe their lies like a type 3 would. They will get anxious about their lying at some point.



Griffith said:


> Depending on your definition of narcissism, they will or won't be narcissists.I see them as narcissists because they're highly aware of themselves, invest almost all their energy on their self, and fantasize about being exceptional.


Not all type 4s fantasize about being exceptional. And narcissism isn't neccesarily about focusing on yourself its about high self esteem without reason, or thinking you can handle anything life throws at you and this can manifest in different ways. Most 3s are narcissists but they focus on other people because thats they kind of person they want to be.



Griffith said:


> They have big dramatic egos.In types 4, the fear of not having an identity is a fear of being just like everyone else, not standing out from the "crowd" and the "sheeps".This thought is unbearable to us.


Enneagram 3 also fear not standing out of the crowd and being like everyone else.



Griffith said:


> I think the core difference between 3w4 and 4w3 is that types 3 don't reject others, they don't want to be completely different from other people, they want to be the "elite champions", not the "elite refined people cast that no one can understand"


This isn't true. Type 3s have an image they want and they show it off to the world regardless of whether or not its considered nice or different. The type 3 could want the image of being the renegade vigilante who steals from rich people and has sex with the rich mens daughters and wives. This image is all that matters and the actions pertaining to making sure everyone else realizes it is all that is important. You can have a evil type 3s (like Sniperpanda) who loves everyone thinking they are evil cuz that is the image that he wants.



Griffith said:


> 3 want to have something that place them on top of everyone.4 want something that place them outside of everyone(in a valuable way for themselves).It's a different kind of elitism.3w4 they want to praised first, but they're also creating a self image of grandiosity within the context of what is considered valuable from a society/group viewpoint.


Not exactly. Some 3 do want to be on top, but others just want to portray an image and have everyone socially validate it. Not all 4s care about being "outside the system" because 4 are non conformists like 7s and 8s. They don't look at things in terms of the system they look at where they are and wherever one else is. Because of that and their "I'm an individual" nature they don't feel like a system really defines them at all, it can define certain aspects but it never really scratches the surface and definitely doesn't catch the whole picture. Finally, not all 3s want to be socially acceptable its all about image, not good image just image as main focus. 3s think what do I want people to see when they see me, and then they go around doing whatever they have to make sure people see the image they want. It doesn't have to be refined, it doesn't have to intellectual, it doesn't have to be liked. Enneagram 4s know who they are, and who they aren't. 4w3s strive to be something they know they aren't but they try to keep up with the aspects of who they are. You know you're a 4w3 when you have a complete mental breakdown in the backseat of your car because you've started to realize you've been losing aspects of yourself in a shallow attempt at trying to fit in with your stupid peer group and you strive to be authentic to yourself and be the person you know you are. An enneagram 3 wouldn't care.If they want their peer group to like them and they already do, why change?

@*Griffith*
I think you are really smart and knowledgeable about enneagram, but you need to really think more on the underlying reasons why everything is the way it is instead of taking everything at face value because lots of stuff you said about 4s mostly does or can also pertain to 3s.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

sniperpanda said:


> I might seem like some awesome badass villain guy who is incredibly handsome but deep down nobody really understands me. My evil laughs have a tinge of melancholy to them. I want somebody to understand me. What good is it if in the end I conquer the whole world but I have no one to share it with? I will just move from one shallow conquest to the next in a vain attempt to give myself meaning. I feel like there is something missing in my soul I feel incomplete.


Dude quit trying to insinuate how much of a 4 you think you are. You're so obviously a 3 trying to portray an image. An actor on a stage of lies that smells like something that came out of a bulls ass.


----------



## Dedication

like hella days said:


> I noticed you're a new user here ....and haven't posted enough for me to get a real idea of what you're like. but after reading this http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/150647-funny-intj-quirks-2.html#post3842124 I think may be a 7
> 
> In person, 7s are really startling to me. online they can be really funny and have some really insightful things to say.
> 
> I can imagine TJ/FJs leaning to the 7w8 side of things and TP/FPs leaning to the 7w6 side. That's just an extemporized theory though.


After reading that I can tell with certainty that there is no way I'm a 7. I'm not extroverted, optimistic, versatile or spontaneous. In fact, the only reason I'm playful and high-spirited is because I tell people directly and honestly how much I would like to kill them if the opportunity presented itself. I tell them that if they died the only thing I'd care about picking up was their wallet. I do this because I want to be social while being true to myself. 

I do all this because social situations are a giant experiment to me. I'm constantly reflecting upon past interactions and imagining new posibility's. I come up with new theory's on how to interact and I discuss them with my INTP friend. A lot of what I learn makes me who I am today. But still... 

I'm a 5W6, not only does that description fit me. My project members and (close) family see it in me. I've also read on being mistyped, I have the exact same fears as a 5 has. I might appear differently online but come and join me in one of my projects. You will get to know a true INTJ - 5W6 who is in the proces of mastery.

At times, I become frustrated (understatement?) because somebody did not understand something that is so simple to me. I have this basic concept and they don't even understand it. When that happens, I just vent to random people I meet on the train or bus. Whenever I share myself with others I can see that they can feel how genuine I am. They enjoy what I have to say because they feel how real I am.

When I first decided to talk to strangers, which was a couple of years ago, I had times my hands where shaking in fear. I stuttered each word while getting completely laughed at and ridiculed. For the first few months when I tried to be social I got hurt, pretty badly at times. But I knew that if I stuck with it, I'd eventually become social. It is after all, a skill like any other that can be learned. 

The only difference between then and now is that back then I wanted to be accepted by other people. Now, I simply don't care. I express myself for my own enjoyement. It also brings others in and they want to be a part of what I create. I still view every social interaction as an experiment. The reason why I mentioned 'going against fear' is because every social interaction of the day is like jumping in a pool of ice cold water. I will probably never become fearless, but I will act despite fear because what I gain from it is above such petty emotions.


----------



## NothingHere

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> What's your current plan for world domination?


I can't tell you that.



Nonsense said:


> If it makes you feel better: No, you really don't.


Hey not cool. Super villains have feelings too :sad:.



like hella days said:


> Lack of Fi?


I don't know I don't think so. It's more than that.



meridannight said:


> i think the OP is 9. i mean, 9 years old.


I'm 25.



The Wanderering ______ said:


> Dude quit trying to insinuate how much of a 4 you think you are. You're so obviously a 3 trying to portray an image. An actor on a stage of lies that smells like something that came out of a bulls ass.


Oh no how dare I have the personality I have. How inconvenient for you. What personality would you like me to have instead? I can act more like a 7 or a 3 if that's what you are into. I will need some pointers though.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Dedication said:


> After reading that I can tell with certainty that there is no way I'm a 7. I'm not extroverted, optimistic, versatile or spontaneous.


I don't think you have to be extroverted to be a seven. Look at the underlying motivations. Do you relate more to avarice or gluttony as a sin?


----------



## d e c a d e n t

sniperpanda said:


> Oh no how dare I have the personality I have. How inconvenient for you. What personality would you like me to have instead? I can act more like a 7 or a 3 if that's what you are into. I will need some pointers though.


Act like a 9. That could be an interesting challenge. :V


----------



## meridannight

sniperpanda said:


> I'm 25.



my mistake. a 25-year-old who acts like a 9-year-old then.


----------



## like hella days

Nonsense said:


> I don't think you have to be extroverted to be a seven. Look at the underlying motivations. Do you relate more to avarice or gluttony as a sin?


http://personalitycafe.com/type-7-f...ony-fraudulence-narcissistic-personality.html
@Dedication Your posts scream seven dude


----------



## Dedication

Nonsense said:


> I don't think you have to be extroverted to be a seven. Look at the underlying motivations. Do you relate more to avarice or gluttony as a sin?


None. I don't believe in sins, I don't even relate to your comment or to the entire description of a seven.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Dedication said:


> None. I don't believe in sins, I don't even relate to your comment or to the entire description of a seven.


They're kind of a part of the Enneagram though. Not to be taken literally, of course. And I'm not saying you're necessarily a 7, just that you don't have to relate to all the stereotypes to be one (there are introverted 7s, for example).


----------



## The Wanderering ______

sniperpanda said:


> Oh no how dare I have the personality I have. How inconvenient for you. What personality would you like me to have instead? I can act more like a 7 or a 3 if that's what you are into. I will need some pointers though.


Bitch. You're already a 3 so why don't you stop this melancholic bullshit and just accept it.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

meridannight said:


> my mistake. a 25-year-old who acts like a 9-year-old then.


To be fair, he probably has some sort of personality/psychological disorder. Along with him being at most half the age of 25.


----------



## NothingHere

Nonsense said:


> Act like a 9. That could be an interesting challenge. :V


What are 9s like? Peace and love and all that? What about violent peace is that ok?



meridannight said:


> my mistake. a 25-year-old who acts like a 9-year-old then.


Hey now you are getting it. My 10 year old self is still part of my personality I like to let him run wild. It helps me stay true to myself it grounds my identity. But it also depends a lot on what version of me you are getting. I can come across wildly different depending on what I want. For example my 8 is sitting there in the shadows. I can throw my 10 year old self out the window and in a flash you will find yourself standing in front of a heartless monster.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

sniperpanda said:


> What are 9s like? Peace and love and all that? What about violent peace is that ok?


Some humility would be a good start.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

sniperpanda said:


> For example my 8 is sitting there in the shadows. I can throw my 10 year old self out the window and in a flash you will find yourself standing in front of a heartless monster.


You're not an 8 fix.


----------



## NothingHere

Nonsense said:


> Some humility would be a good start.


How do I do that? So you mean I can't tell people I'm jesus? Being a 9 sounds boring :dry:.



The Wanderering ______ said:


> You're not an 8 fix.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

sniperpanda said:


> How do I do that? So you mean I can't tell people I'm jesus? Being a 9 sounds boring :dry:.


Since when was Jesus a super-villain?


----------



## The Wanderering ______

sniperpanda said:


>












You are still not an 8 fixer.


----------



## NothingHere

Nonsense said:


> Since when was Jesus a super-villain?


I don't know he probably got killed before he got the chance to do it. I have the same importance as jesus though. Once I'm finished with the earth and I die they will split the timeline from before me and after me. You should try being a 4 instead it's great.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

sniperpanda said:


> I don't know he probably got killed before he got the chance to do it. I have the same importance as jesus though. Once I'm finished with the earth and I die they will split the timeline from before me and after me. You should try being a 4 instead it's great.


Same importance as Jesus? You going to kill yourself? You want people to put you on a cross with thorns and watch you die? Cuz I will gladly assist you. And you're not a 4 you're a 3.


----------



## meridannight

my AC vent died today....


----------



## NothingHere

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> To be fair, he probably has some sort of personality/psychological disorder. Along with him being at most half the age of 25.


No disorders but 458 does come with some insanity. Like they say genius borders on insanity.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

sniperpanda said:


> No disorders but 458 does come with some insanity. Like they say genius borders on insanity.


"Insanity" could be used as an umbrella term for mental disorders. 

But you're a very good troll. I'm impressed.


----------



## NothingHere

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> "Insanity" could be used as an umbrella term for mental disorders.
> 
> But you're a very good troll. I'm impressed.


The insanity I'm referring to is not anything I consider bad. I like it. I will push things way farther than other people would and the ideas I can come up with could be considered insane. I am perfectly normal other than being a genius and incredibly awesome. Everything about me can be explained with my personality type. Just because someone is superior to you doesn't mean there is something wrong with them. This is an interesting article i read.

"We have studied the brain and a certain type of receptor, known as dopamine D2 receptors, and we have shown that the dopamine system in healthy highly creative people is similar to that found in schizophrenics," Dr.Fredrik Ullén, who led the study at the Department of Women's and Children's Health at the institute, told The Local on Tuesday."
Fine line between genius and insanity: study - The Local

Coincidentally my brother has mild schizophrenia.

I'm not a troll unless you count my personality itself being the unintended troll. I'm not looking for a reaction from you guys. In fact I find it kind of annoying when you guys can't understand basic things. But my 4 does love chaos because it makes things more unique. If chaos was a living thing I would want to crawl inside it and wear it as my skin.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

sniperpanda said:


> But my 4 does love chaos because it makes things more unique. If chaos was a living thing I would want to crawl inside it and wear it as my skin.


You're Still not a 4. You're Not awesome, you're not chaotic. You're just a bitch who likes to troll.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

sniperpanda said:


> The insanity I'm referring to is not anything I consider bad. I like it. I will push things way farther than other people would and the ideas I can come up with could be considered insane. I am perfectly normal other than being a genius and incredibly awesome. Everything about me can be explained with my personality type. Just because someone is superior to you doesn't mean there is something wrong with them. This is an interesting article i read.
> 
> "We have studied the brain and a certain type of receptor, known as dopamine D2 receptors, and we have shown that the dopamine system in healthy highly creative people is similar to that found in schizophrenics," Dr.Fredrik Ullén, who led the study at the Department of Women's and Children's Health at the institute, told The Local on Tuesday."
> Fine line between genius and insanity: study - The Local
> 
> Coincidentally my brother has mild schizophrenia.
> 
> I'm not a troll unless you count my personality itself being the unintended troll. I'm not looking for a reaction from you guys. In fact I find it kind of annoying when you guys can't understand basic things. But my 4 does love chaos because it makes things more unique. If chaos was a living thing I would want to crawl inside it and wear it as my skin.


Okay, assuming you're not an incredibly good troll...

I sincerely do hope you get better. You have retreated from your environment and developed this delusional view of yourself where you are superior, have control. Some objective things about yourself, like your appearance and age, have even been changed in your own inner world, that you obsess with to the point of it showing in your reality. You're obsessed with characters like The Joker and Megamind, and it's probably no coincidence your brother is schizophrenic.


----------



## NothingHere

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Okay, assuming you're not an incredibly good troll...
> 
> I sincerely do hope you get better. You have retreated from your environment and developed this delusional view of yourself where you are superior, have control. Some objective things about yourself, like your appearance and age, have even been changed in your own inner world, that you obsess with to the point of it showing in your reality. You're obsessed with characters like The Joker and Megamind, and it's probably no coincidence your brother is schizophrenic.


lol










Well this thread was fun. Watching your feeble minds struggle to understand my greatness was adorable. I grow bored though. Cya.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

@Promethea

Kill it with fire? Close the thread? Or both?


----------



## The Wanderering ______

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> @_Promethea_
> 
> Kill it with fire? Close the thread? Or both?


I honestly think we should just ban him for trolling.


----------

